

The Quiet Rise of AngelList - lawrence
http://thenextweb.com/location/2010/10/04/the-quiet-rise-of-angellist/

======
jbail
Has anyone on HN used AngelList? What was the outcome?

~~~
lawrence
Yes, we used it. 15 very high quality leads (funds and angels) within 48
hours.

